# Buy, sell and/or swap



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,
I made a place where we can buy, sell and/or swap your unwanted stuff, I am hoping this will help more as I made it in not just the regular categories but also made it so u can post under city. I hope this starts getting filled with adds soon 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/342290485862648/


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

u r amazing.....................now you wont have to check c/l they will come to you so you get first pick. how clever............lol. j/k
this is for all items not just fish related. right?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> u r amazing.....................now you wont have to check c/l they will come to you so you get first pick. how clever............lol. j/k
> this is for all items not just fish related. right?


yup u got me lol yes is for everything, clothes, furniture, electronics etc


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you will be like c/l but you can be claudias clutter. thats the word i was looking for yesterday.................


----------

